# ARGHHHHH



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I don't know what i've done wrong to my mum but she never wants to talk to me. SHe has ignored every single phonecall i have made to her today and then denied it.She finally only just called me back and it 10.30pm. She sounded like she had been drinking because she kept stuttering and slurring at me when she spoke.Also, i have called the medical centre on campus 3 times for my blood test results and they keep telling mw to phone back at various times. I called at the time the lady told me to and she said, sorry, she hasn't had a chance to look. COuld i call back....I asked for a nurse to call me back instead of me havin to call for them. the y never did. Obviously my results aren't important to them. Personally, id quite like to know weather my blood was normal or not.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Poor Spliff.... Hmm. I would document the times and days you have called, names if available to those who blew ya off, write them up in a letter and send to their managers... But write it as if you were a business person.. if you need help email me... there is no reason to be put off like that. Though, I would hope that this must mean there are no urgent problems; if there are, then you have more recourse on your side.Thoughts are with you... "Amerimum"If you want to talk, email me


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh my god! Guess what! I called again this morning like they told me to. SOrry, all the nurses are busy. I'll have them call you back! Yeah right!I suppose they are at least going to try this time. This morning it wasn't even the receptionist that picked up the phone. I recognise her voice. She sounds like a man (LOL)







Changing the subject for a minute there, i have just had the most borning lecture ever this morning. Had to listen to 3 historians on some ancient tv program argueing on weather Historians can be objective. Professor Mommsen (German-European history-Skeptical), Prof G R Elton (er...just disagrees with every one) and Prof Steadman Jones (Marxist). I swear, i had to use match sticks to keep my eyes open! LOL


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i got my test results back and everything is normal. I have very good iron content in my blood apparently. She says they is NO WAY on this earth i could be anaemic. LOL SO they don't know. I guess i'll just have to sleep more.


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Well,it's a relief that your blood results came back normal. Hmmmmmm,I wonder what it could be? I haven't been in contact much lately due to the above average temps we've been experiencing here which has brought out lots of bugs. When there's critters present,that means more business for me and less time on the PC. Today,Wed was the exception. I stopped here briefly for some catching up to do on my postings. Sunny and I both agree...you're doing fine. Keep up the good work!







Got to get back to work.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh who cares! ITs warm and sunny now. But nasty creatures keep flying in through my window. You'll have to come kill them for me. All the wasps and stuff we get in the summer are gross. In the morning when you go downstairs in halls there are millions of dead wasps (and some still alive) all over the floor! Blech!Thanks in advance John


----------



## John (Aug 6, 1999)

Spliffer,Who cares??? I do you fool!!







If I didn't have to travel so darn far across the pond,I'd be more than happy to accomodate you concerning your pest problem.







Unfortunately,there isn't much that can be done about them flying through the windows,unless they are properly screened. Some flying insects are so tiny,they can fly right through the screens. Especially gnats and fruit flies. I wouldn't be surprised that your community kitchen is full of fruit flies. With food and garbage hanging around the odors may attract them. As for the wasps both dead and alive all over the floor. As long as the corridor doors are opening and closing due to all the students entering and leaving their flats. There's not much one can do to control the situation.







Just be careful not to get too close to them,especially if you are allergic to bites and stings. BTW,It's always my pleasure to give you the truly deserved pat-on-the-back. As long as you continue trying your best...and I know you are. We are proud of you. Perseverance pays off and eventually you will reap its benefits handsomely.







Three things to keep in mind:1. Do the right thing,because it's the right thing to do.2. You learn to win by losing.3. With faith,man can move mountains.Have a good one!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

What can i say John, That was deep.







Those nasty little buggers (no, not students) wasps seem to get everywhere. They are INSIde the lights. That is just gross. Actually the kitchen isn't full of flies yet. We take the rubbish out everyday, so they don't really get a chance. We did have a minor issue with some ants. God knows how they got in on the top floor! I got the bug spray out and then wathced them squirm. I was one of those sick kids that used to put salt on slugs too!







Thankyou for your words of wisdom you know. I do listen to you lot, even when i appear to be ignoring you all!Thanks everyone (and john)Love Spliffer


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spliffster, glad to hear the bloodwork came back normal. That is a good thing.


----------

